# Final Decision



## NathanEmmerich (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi, I have asked a few questions around the place, thanks to those who helped me out!

It has come down to a final decision between:

1 A Rancillio Silva with a Rocky non doser

2 A Francino Piccino & Fracino grinder (reading around, I get the impression these are ascaso grinders re-badged).

Given the added bits, bobs and delivery they are roughly equivalent price.

I rarely, if ever, use any milk. I make espresso and Americano. I use beans from a local roaster. Is there any good reason not to go for 2, which is the direction I am leaning?

Thanks!

Nathan


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

You will get a lot of people telling you to go for the Silvia. However, I think the Piccino is a double boiler machine and the Fancino's have a great reputation and I will get shot down but the Rancilio's are overpriced.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

xiuxiuejar said:


> You will get a lot of people telling you to go for the Silvia. However, I think the Piccino is a double boiler machine and the Fancino's have a great reputation and I will get shot down but the Rancilio's are overpriced.


Silvias are only overpriced in comparison to Classics that are priced cheaply via Amazon Warehouse deals. The Silvia is much better built. It is the only domestic product Rancilio make in an otherwise exclusively commercial product range. The savvy way to acquire a Silvia is second hand - there are plenty out there. The deal Fredo offered on this forum last week - Silvia V3 plus Vario grinder for £500 was a steal.

Nathan - if you rarely use milk - why bother going for a dual boiler? You will lose a lot if you ever decide to upgrade. A carefully sourced second hand Silvia won't depreciate much at all.


----------



## NathanEmmerich (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't like to buy second hand. And whilst I don't steam milk I do use the machine to make hot water. We don't drink tea and so the kettle I have is hob top and rarely used. It really needs to be quite full otherwise the outside burns. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I found these links for you. You must decide depending on your needs etc but I'd say that for the same price, the dual boiler machine is always the better value. I will be completely honest and tell you I must be the only person in the world underwhelmed by the Silvia so I am maybe not the most impartial person. Good luck and I hope you love your choice when you make it, which is the most important thing.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5336-Rancilio-Silvia-Vs-Francino-Piccino

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6150-First-weeks-with-my-Fracino-Piccino

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5480-Francino-Piccino-Dual-Boiler-Acaso-I-mini-non-doser-grinder


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nathan despite what you might think IMHO an espresso machine should not double up as a kettle !


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I must admit i still use the kettle to make tea even though theres plenty of hot water in my hx machine. In fact i have only used the hot water tap for the descale process.


----------

